# Dawgie Chat in Mourning......



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Today we are not only honoring the 11th birthday of our sweet friend, Beau, but we are also saying goodbye.........

Beua will be making his grand entrance later on today.

God Speed Sweet Guy......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bobo. Go run free at the Bridge young man


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - that first pic especially is something special

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Beau


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Beau, godspeed sweetheart. Hugs to your family.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Martha. 

bObO (Beau) has been on Fur Dawgs since it began. He is a #1 fur dawg, for all time. I don't know how we will continue but we will pull together and find the way.

I know many here do not understand Fur Dawgs. It's a small, very tight community of members who have such fun trying to climb inside the minds of our precious dogs. There's always plenty of laughter, not often are there tears as there are today.

bObO is special beyond words, this is a sad sad day.

Big hugs to Martha (bObO's mom) ... she's one in a million, just like her bObO.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

God Speed beautiful Beau....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, Beau, you will be joining Ferdosh and Petey. My Heart breaks for your Mom and Dad, but I wish you peace from what ails you. I will never forget You, Petey, Ferdosh, nor your Mom and Dad. God Speed Beau...


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no, I came in here to check on Bobo and saw this. Peace to you, Bobo. Hugs to Martha and Emmikins. I haven't told Kirby yet. I know he'll be crushed as he was one of Bobo's friends on the Dawgs thread.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Godspeed, Beau.

The first photo is one of the most beautiful I've seen. It's like looking at his soul. Lovely.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Precious Beau, Godspeed.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just wandered into the fur chat last week and found so much joy and laughter there, I had to let Max leave a message. And now there are tears. We barely got to know da Bobo - but I know one thing - the Hoochmeister will be at the bridge to greet him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> We barely got to know da Bobo - but I know one thing - the Hoochmeister will be at the bridge to greet him.


He better have some toona!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Beau, you were greatly loved and will be missed by so many.


That first picture is probably one of the best pictures I have ever seen. He looks like such a sweet gentle soul.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> He better have some toona!


prolly 22 cans


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's another picture of bObO. It's on a magical can of toona Tailer'sFolks sent to Daisy after she was so sick recently. It also has the pictures of other fur dawgs, but this one is Bobo...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Deer Da BoBo Angel Dawg...

Wear R U? Dare iz da riber ovda tears kummin frum da mummy's ice. 

Iz u honda weigh two dat rainyboat britch? Dat is sew berry kool. 
Pwease fine dat Opus guarding angel dawg end gib her da kookie frum da bobbintach. End wood u hall sew fine dat puppy #7 dat neber briefed wan wee wuz borned? He wuz berry whittle end kneeds da big brudder. 

Two kinght wee whale luk fur ewe inda mist ober da pawned buy da tunneral. 

Wagz end woofs frum u fronds, 

da bbobb end da tach


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

A river of tears is coming from my eyes too... Oh BoBo...you were the best friend to all of the other dawgs... a hero...truly worthy of being the prezident...

I will miss your sweet, gentle, wise soul... Hope there is plenty of tuna where you are going. Don't forget to say hi to Hooch for us all.... God speed...

Martha... I'm so sorry... thanks for sharing him with us...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Bo bo. Thinking of you all at this sad time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just looked up from the computer and Max was giving me the sweetest smile.
He says to tell everyone that he hopes da Bobo will become the president of the Riainbow Bridge Tuna Brigade and make sure all the doggie angels get 22 cans when they cross over. 
And now I need to go hug him yet agan.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

22 Cans Salute to Da BoBo!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

President of the Rainbow Bridge Tuna Brigade ... that's a keeper :heartbeat

And a 22 can tuna salute for sure


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

So very sorry....RIP beautiful Beau.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a few of Beau. I also have one of Martha, Beau and Petey when Petey was ill. I also have a photo of Petey's favorite spot...

This is Beau and his little Sister.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry - may your heart be filled with precious memories.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Da BoBo looks like a sweet 'ole soul. I love the first pic--it says everything that needs to be said.

Rest in Peace, Beau. You were--and still are--loved by many folks, both two- and four-footed.

SJ


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG I am speechless. I never realized how many people's lives Beau has touched. I have goose bumps reading all of these well wishes. He brought light, laughter and unconditional love to our family and to his dawgie family. He always had so much to say about everything and always saw the good in everyone(well maybe not the Mister and Monsure). Truly Kimm, I know he is with his fur dad Petey right now. I love that he can be President of the Rainbow Bridge Tuna Brigade. I also know that Hooch is the keeper of goldens there and he has already met Bobo.
The house is very quiet tonight and Emmy is very subdued. One day at a time.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What an amazing photo of an obviously amazing dog. Play hard while you wait at the Bridge sweet Beau till you are again united with your family.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Beau, bless you & the joy you brought to everyone. Please look for Coal E. Bear, a sweet ol' black Lab who surely made it to the Bridge last Saturday, and chase a rabbit with him.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh BoBo...you are Loved by many...Tailer n I will never forget you! Run with the wind President of the Rainbow Bridge Tuna Brigade BoBo, run with the wind...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

ArrrOOOOoooOOOooooOOOOooooOOOooooooooooo


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beau is so beautiful. I am so very sorry Martha. he looks so much like my Max. 
I never have gotten the hang of the dawgy lingo, I can't understand it. So guess that's why it's dogs only. : )


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You mean you don't know that barkfarted means backfired? LOL You just gotta hang out with us for awhile, then it starts to make sense. It's really very amazing, when new people (oops, new dawgs) come on and talk in ways we've never heard before, we can read it! 

Fur dawgs isn't going to be the same without bObO, but we'll get it together again, somehow. Feel free to drop in sometimes and say hello or whoooofff or whatever! :wave:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Fur dawgs is one of the best things I've found on this forum, and I've found a lot of good things here. I've had a rough couple weeks, for a lot of little stupid reasons, and I've found myself laughing every time I read the posts there, and looking forward to seeing what's new each time I come on.
Thanks all the other dawgies for making Max feel like a part of the family in a very short time. He will miss da Bobo, bewwy mush.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww, what a sad time for you and your family. I'm so sorry the time has come, it's never easy. Bobo, run, play, be happy in the Bridge, I'm sure many others will be greeting you, including Hooch !

God Bless !


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Martha I am so very sorry about Beau. My heart is breaking for you. Victoria had e-mailed me about your sweet boy last week. He is just beautiful and I am sure that my Buddy that I lost on Christmas eve was there to greet him at the bridge. I have stayed out of the bridge section right now as it is just to painful for me right now to read but I did want to say something to you as I have had Beau in my prayers. I wish I was able to read the fur dawgie thread but for the life of me I just can't read it...how stupid I feel on that. I am thinking of you and your family and sending lots of big warm hugs and angel kisses to your sweet Beau. Here is something beautiful that someone sent me when Buddy passed that really touched me and I want to now give it to you....

*They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again. *


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Barbara! That is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing that!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Martha....I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Beau. It is so easy to see how he has touched so many lives, and I as well believe that Hooch was there to greet him. Run free sweet boy.....you were and are so loved.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Whew...rough day for us here. 

This is so hard to explain and I cant imagine everyone reading this would understand. Some, I know do...the imagination is an amazing thing...for me, it is quite real. I know that would sound crazy to some but for me, it is a gift. I live in this reality..the one I dont like very much. There isnt much I see around me that I like. The world in general, is a pretty grim place.
When I step into the mind of my Buddy...it is like I step into a story book. His character is quite real, the words he speaks are real...they are real because I want them to be. 
When I spend time on fur dawgs it is a time where I am in a place where it is the way I long to think and feel always. I get to know the personalities of other dogs and they all do have very special and unique personalities.
What a wonderful world it would be if every man had the heart of a fur dawg.
So today, I am very sad. Although I have never met Bobo, I knew him...I knew him well. His spirit lifted me everyday...his words made me smile...his innocence gave me goosebumps and his friendship with my Buddy meant the world to me. I love him and miss him more than words can say.

Bobo was Buddy's best friend. Their adventures will never be forgotten and bobo will be in our hearts forever.

dis is da buddy

da bobo..da bobo..gess wat? i pownd da biggerst stik tooda. i fot mabee dat ip yoo kan bisit mee frum da heben den yoo kan pway wifh dis. da bobo..da bobo..yoo kan hab da mi samta mowse kay.
umm da bobo? member da isecreem behabior? i member dis.
gess wat? da tyme bone is hare. i happee bout dis cuz i wuz sadderest tooda and wanna feepie now. sow i wil feepie n den dweem bout mi basterest prend, dat is yoo..da bobo.

i lobe yoo.

dis is da buddy


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

da buddy - hugs from Harry and me


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

fank yoo da harree..fank yoo...

dis is da buddy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love to read Fur Dawgs and often ask Finn, Tally, and Tango who their "Prezidunt" is, and tell them about Bobo, Buddy, and Da Daisy. . .I am very sad and sorry such an ebullient and everlasting member of the forum is going to the rainbow Bridge. I wish Beau godspeed on his mysterious journey and all the humans with broken hearts, peace.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I have to admit that the Fur Dawgies thread gives me a headache because I have to think too hard, but I love all the Fur Dogs (I amost typed Gods) and the owers involved in it!

There is one member here who knows how much I cared for Martha's crew and has kindly sent me messages when needed. Without her I would not have know...Thank you my friend. 

I've been through a crazy few weeks, but when I read Beau has gone to the Bridge, I was able to cry. Not just shed tears, but cry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I sometimes think we live in a world of our own over there on Fur Dawgs ... but I see our adventures have touched many. It's good to smile and laugh and be silly.

The thread is Vic's creation (MyBuddy). It comes from a land far far away, from many years ago. Bobo is the first fur dawg we've lost and he was bigger than life on that thread.

Here's to you, bObO. There will never be another you, you'll be in our hearts forever :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I sometimes think we live in a world of our own over there on Fur Dawgs ... but I see our adventures have touched many. It's good to smile and laugh and be silly.
> 
> The thread is Vic's creation (MyBuddy). It comes from a land far far away, from many years ago. Bobo is the first fur dawg we've lost and he was bigger than life on that thread.
> 
> Here's to you, bObO. There will never be another you, you'll be in our hearts forever :heartbeat


I remember where it came from and I remember when someone contacted me and asked if I thought Joe would mind the thread being started. I told the person I didn't think so, but if they were uncomfortable to just ask him. And the rest is History as they say! 

I look over there now and then, but I'm always posting and reading on the fly. I'm thankful when something like Beau's passing happens, someone lets me know.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

A testament to Beau's contribution to the dawgie chat......


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so incredibly touched. Vic is right the dawgie chat is magical. It is a time to have the innocence of our precious dogs. They have fun they love each other and oh my do they give me a time to laugh. What amazes me is how our precious dawgies have touched so many people here and that makes me smile. BoBo brought so much love in my life and taught me so many things and right up to the end he tried to give me his happy smile. I miss him so much. 
Barbara, Vic has told me about your Buddy. I know Beau will find him and they can play together. The poem is beautiful. I will keep that forever.
Kimm, I know that you have been a special person in Petey, Beau and my life. Thank you for all your thoughts.
Everyone-THANK YOU


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry to see this


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My buddy Comet went to the bridge on the 8th. Maybe they can look each other up and go on their grand new adventure together...

-Larry


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My buddy Comet went to the bridge on the 8th. Maybe they can look each other up and go on their grand new adventure together...
> 
> -Larry


ahhhh, I am so very sorry about Comet. You must miss him so much. How hard it is to lose such an innocent heart. I am just so sorry for your loss and if Bobo has anything to do with it, he will have your Comet stealing ice cream and tuna from the sweet seben eleben in da sky!!

Peace**
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I came looking for good news. I guess the only good news is there's lots of Tuna. Rip dear Beau.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little aku ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Since Bobos passing, the "Fur Dawgs only" thread has been resurrected in the old forum we used to belong to. I was reading it and reliving those times as well. 
God speed, Bobo. 

Kirby wanted to add his thoughts: 
Da Bobo, da Bobo. I misses u. Ken you bizit me wen da Tyme Bone comes in my dweems? 
Da Buddy, da Buddy. Donnut be sad. Bobo is pwayin and runnin at da most bewutifulust place. My momma sez dat Heabin is wundderful and Bobo haz no pane anymore. Da Hooch iz der, too, and takin kare of him. Da Buddy, we lub u too, 'kay? You ken still hab a korner of my blankey, 'kay? 
Dis is Kirby. I gonna take a nappee.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Beau:

Godspeed to the Rainbow Bridge, Sweet Beau.
What a beautiful boy you are.
Can you please give my love to Mim, Munchkin and my 2 Gizmo's and play with them at the bridge.
I am so sorry to Beau's Mom.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss - what a beautiful boy - play hard at the bridge.


----------

